# Cost of food (any tips?) at Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya?



## PamMo (Oct 12, 2018)

We're getting ready for our family trip to Grand Luxxe at Riviera Maya. There are twelve of us - 6 adults and 6 children (almost all the grandchildren are under 6 years old). DH and I are footing the bill, so I'm looking for any advice on how to eat well for the week without blowing through our budget!

We plan on picking up food and drinks at the grocery store for early riser breakfasts and snacks, but everyone loves the idea of the brunch buffet at Restaurante/Cafe del Lago (12 X $20 every day?) and then trying out different restaurants for dinner. DH and I purchased meal coupon packages in GL NuevoVallarta in the past, which seemed quite reasonable. Do any of you Vidanta experts have tips for saving money on meals at the Riviera Maya resort? Are there restaurants/specials we should look out for? Any place off the resort that we should try?


----------



## Flasher42 (Oct 13, 2018)

We are heading there too Oct 28-Nov4. Also interested.  What's Cafe Del Lago? Price?
I have heard that Rivera Maya does Not do the food vouchers.
Also wondering if we will have access to the Luxxe Pool?
Thanks


----------



## PamMo (Oct 13, 2018)

Cafe del Lago in Nuevo Vallarta had a humongous daily breakfast buffet from 7am to 1pm. It had everything from fresh fruits and smoothies, to sushi to a meat carving station, to made to order eggs, Mexican specialties, and more. It was about $20pp and served as our main meal of the day many times.

You're correct that Vidanta at Riviera Maya doesn't offer meal vouchers. We'll let everyone know if we can use the GL pool.


----------



## pittle (Oct 14, 2018)

There are some pretty good Panini's at a deli at Jade.  We shared one of those in April.  We also tend to share the huge hamburger and fries either at the pool or for room service.  Room service is often a good deal.  We buy fresh pico de gallo and guacamole at Mega along with flour tortillas, tostado shells, shredded cheese, and rotisserie chicken to make tostadas or burros.  Super easy and good for lunch.  I also take taco seasoning packets with me and then buy some lean ground beef to make beef tostadas/burros. There is a taco stand in the new area just south of the Beach Club.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 14, 2018)

Just want to report in that as an exchanger here now, we have full access to everywhere around the resort. We've already enjoyed the Grand Luxxe pool and The Burger Custom Made for lunch.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 14, 2018)

PamMo said:


> Just want to report in that as an exchanger here now, we have full access to everywhere around the resort. We've already enjoyed the Grand Luxxe pool and The Burger Custom Made for lunch.



I'm wondering if maybe the distinction is for those who aren't staying in residence level units. The GL pool/burger custom made had a sign that said Grand Luxxe Residence on them when I was there last year, prior to the restrictions.

On the other hand it seems that exchangers are getting 1 tier less access than owners. So Grand Bliss exchangers can't use beach club or Grand Luxxe Pool, Grand Luxxe exchangers can use beach club only, while GL Residence exchangers can use both.


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 14, 2018)

Is it possible that PamMo is getting access because it is the off season?


----------



## vantovidanta (Oct 15, 2018)

I cant comment too much about savings here as i just got back and spent pretty freely.

Savings I bought 8 cases of beer and 2 x 1.75L vodka, water, soda mixer, and snacks at walmart $150

We (2 parents 2 kids) ate at resort restaurant almost every meal except for a few light breakfasts in the room, morning coffee, jade sandwiches, poolside late lunches, nice dinners at quinto and gong (havana moon has great fried rice/pad thai) etc and had about 2 dozen happy hour cocktails. couples spa massages x 2 times put us around $1700 usd for 2 weeks.
We did do the thursday mexican fiesta as well.

Add Some other minor groceries /supplies / sunscreen, bug spray/after bite ointment, at jade another maybe $150

We budget roughly $1000 per week as a simple average measure. We can easily spend bit more but could also try spend less but it can be a bit much too much work to cook during vacation


----------



## vantovidanta (Oct 15, 2018)

rpennisi said:


> Is it possible that PamMo is getting access because it is the off season?



Could be.

It was pretty empty first few week october.

Didnt even look 1/4 full.

By the way the live rock music at havana moon is fun as well as havana moon beach party / salum beach party.


----------



## vantovidanta (Oct 15, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I'm wondering if maybe the distinction is for those who aren't staying in residence level units. The GL pool/burger custom made had a sign that said Grand Luxxe Residence on them when I was there last year, prior to the restrictions.
> 
> On the other hand it seems that exchangers are getting 1 tier less access than owners. So Grand Bliss exchangers can't use beach club or Grand Luxxe Pool, Grand Luxxe exchangers can use beach club only, while GL Residence exchangers can use both.



Im sure the reason they are more lax at beach club is it is pretty much a chiringito restaurant. You are assigned a seat area and no outside food or drink so you are basically eating and drinking there if you stay the afternoon


----------



## Eric B (Oct 15, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I'm wondering if maybe the distinction is for those who aren't staying in residence level units. The GL pool/burger custom made had a sign that said Grand Luxxe Residence on them when I was there last year, prior to the restrictions.
> 
> On the other hand it seems that exchangers are getting 1 tier less access than owners. So Grand Bliss exchangers can't use beach club or Grand Luxxe Pool, Grand Luxxe exchangers can use beach club only, while GL Residence exchangers can use both.



Actually “Grand Luxxe Residence” is the name for the Grand Luxxe units from the spas down, the loft and 4 BR ones are “The Residence at Grand Luxxe.”

One other item: looks like they changed the name of the Jungle Luxxe Suites to Grand Luxxe 1 bedroom Deluxxe suites on their website.  Rebranding a bit to line up with the NV Tower 6 Deluxxe units going in, I would guess.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 15, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Actually “Grand Luxxe Residence” is the name for the Grand Luxxe units from the spas down, the loft and 4 BR ones are “The Residence at Grand Luxxe.”
> 
> One other item: looks like they changed the name of the Jungle Luxxe Suites to Grand Luxxe 1 bedroom Deluxxe suites on their website.  Rebranding a bit to line up with the NV Tower 6 Deluxxe units going in, I would guess.



That would line up a bit with my theory about getting 1 level down access as an exchanger. Maybe the residence gets GL access, GL gets beach club which is Grand Bliss, and Grand Bliss gets Grand Mayan and below


----------



## PamMo (Oct 15, 2018)

T


rpennisi said:


> Is it possible that PamMo is getting access because it is the off season?



That was exactly what they said, rpennisi. It's low season, but we were surprised all the flights down here out of Baltimore (4 this morning) were full.

We're noticing some differences between here and GL Nuevo Vallarta in April - both exchange reservations into 4BR's with the $11pp daily resort fees.

1. We waited almost an hour for our shared shuttle from the airport to the resort. Very different from no waiting for a taxi from the Vidanta welcome room at PVR to the resort.
2. Only 3 wifi devices allowed at a time per unit here. We had no problems with nine devices in NV (4 of us in tech fields having to work while on vacation).
2. There's no dish or laundry detergent and only one bar of soap per bathroom here. We like separate face and bath/shower bars of soap. We were told to go to the Vidanta Jade store to buy detergent/soap if we want it. Also, a sign in the room states if housekeeping washes the dishes, there is something like a USD$50 fee, so it's all a bit confusing. Just a very different "vibe" than NV, where everyone on the staff seemed to bend over backwards to help guests.

We'll explore more tomorrow...


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 15, 2018)

No dish or laundry soap in a 4 bedroom at GL NV this week. We always bring our own laundry soap (preschooler with eczema) but hadn't brought dishwasher detergent, and got some at wal-mart.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 15, 2018)

Never had laundry soap provided myself.  We always bring our own.  Haven’t had an issue with regular soap, though.

This last visit to NV, we took some TUG advice and tipped the maids at the beginning of the week instead of the end.  Wound up with more chocolates than we could eat and no issues with getting soap.  You might ask the concierge for some envelopes and your maids’ names and drop them a 20; I’ll bet that works wonders and they earn it....


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 15, 2018)

Eric B said:


> This last visit to NV, we took some TUG advice and tipped the maids at the beginning of the week............................ and they earn it....



They certainly do -

one afternoon 2 years ago -  at the Sea Garden  NV I went up to the suite to get something -
the housekeeper -  Sylvia was on her hands & knees scrubbing the bathroom floor.

hard work - done well .

*********
I have always offered our housekeeper the food & fridge leftovers / and had them accepted
A fold flat cardboard cooler or a box from OXXO helps .

We write a note ( using a bit of Spanish )and give  the housekeepers name
then sign it with our room number

{Whether it is brought home or shared  is up to them - I am glad it is not going to waste by being thrown out < simply because our vacation is over > }


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 15, 2018)

Along similar lines, I tipped the waiter at the beginning of a Mexican Fiesta on the beach, and had a hard time getting back to the suite (heavy on the tequila).


----------



## PamMo (Oct 16, 2018)

Well, our initial impressions have changed. I have no complaints whatsoever over housekeeping, concierges, and restaurant staff. They have been outstanding! We always try to thank them personally for their help at the beginning of our stay, and tip daily. I think Sunday must have been a busy day here, and we just hit a couple of people who were tired and ready to go home.

Our family is having a great time!


----------



## PamMo (Oct 19, 2018)

I could save money if I didn't...


----------



## Eric B (Oct 19, 2018)

PamMo said:


> View attachment 8696 I could save money if I didn't...



... but there’s more to life than money....

Just not before going to an update!


----------



## PamMo (Oct 19, 2018)

Eric B said:


> ... but there’s more to life than money....
> 
> Just not before going to an update!





You've got that right, Eric!

Our kids and grands are all off to Xel Ha for the day, so this is a quiet, romantic day at the beach club with DH. Having a great day!


----------



## whitewater (Oct 19, 2018)

grand mayan RM 4 trips has run us the following

1500 for 4 adults 3 kids.  ate 2 meals at resort plus pool side drinks at happy hour. 

80 for groceries at local grocery store.  

we do not drink alcohol so cannot comment on ones bar tab.   not aware of meal coupons.  if you have advice let me know as we are going in 4 weeks.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 19, 2018)

They don't do the meal plan in RM, just in NV (to my knowledge; not sure about the other locations).

We liked the mercato near Salum before everything there opened.  Good place to get inexpensive eats; probably still good but with everything else there open now it'll be more crowded.  Haven't been there since they finished that.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Oct 20, 2018)

PamMo said:


> We're getting ready for our family trip to Grand Luxxe at Riviera Maya. There are twelve of us - 6 adults and 6 children (almost all the grandchildren are under 6 years old). DH and I are footing the bill, so I'm looking for any advice on how to eat well for the week without blowing through our budget!
> 
> We plan on picking up food and drinks at the grocery store for early riser breakfasts and snacks, but everyone loves the idea of the brunch buffet at Restaurante/Cafe del Lago (12 X $20 every day?) and then trying out different restaurants for dinner. DH and I purchased meal coupon packages in GL NuevoVallarta in the past, which seemed quite reasonable. Do any of you Vidanta experts have tips for saving money on meals at the Riviera Maya resort? Are there restaurants/specials we should look out for? Any place off the resort that we should try?


Its been a couple years since we were there but you could rent a poolside palapa (have to be there the day before if its busy) and they would credit it back if you spent some amount of money poolside on food or drink (I think it was $75 but cant remember).  If its hot and the pools your thing then its a good way to go.  Their record keeping was a notepad and a pencil so I think we were under the amount one day and still never got charged for the palapa.   Ditto on the threads here about tipping the maids well.  They work hard and even harder with some recognition.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 22, 2018)

"Renting" a special palapa at the Beach Club was US$250, which included a bottle of premium liquor and a couple of other things I can't remember what - maybe bottled water and a dedicated server? We were surprised, and asked several times if we understood the cost correctly. It did not include food or anything else more valuable to us than the shade of a regular palapa. There were a few groups of couples that were enjoying the service though, and they seemed to be having a great time in their party cabanas!


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 22, 2018)

We were at NV recently and the vidanta app had 2x1 something every day. We used the ice cream and pizza coupons.


----------



## Hineschr (Oct 22, 2018)

Room service pizza and burgers are your best bet. Think they were about 385 and 330 pesos respectively. I also stayed in the luxxe.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 22, 2018)

Just to serve as a data point, we had six adults, a 12-year-old boy and five children under 6-years-old. We ate most breakfasts in our room (we tried Cafe del Lago one morning, but didn't really like it), all but one day (at Xel Ha) we had lunch at the pools, dinner was either room service or at Salum. Our total food/beverage bill for the week was just under USD$2,500 plus some extra cash in tips.


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 22, 2018)

330 peso burger doesn't sound like a best bet (around 17 dollars US).


----------



## Flasher42 (Oct 28, 2018)

We just checked into Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya.  
Great service so far AND. We have full access because it's low season.
Also approached for a presentation although they said it was limited to only 1.5 hours as we had previously done one. Only had to decline one time, easy no pressure.


----------



## pittle (Oct 29, 2018)

rpennisi said:


> 330 peso burger doesn't sound like a best bet (around 17 dollars US).



The burger is huge - 8oz meat, comes with fries and fresh pico.  We always share when we order it, so the price is not so bad.  Sometimes we order one when at the pool or beach, but generally on our arrival day while we are settling in.


----------



## richontug (Oct 29, 2018)

At the GL pool, we always split a sandwich for lunch and have plenty of food.


----------

